# Alienware oder Billiger Notebook



## freakcx (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo an alle Bastler...

Ich bin in der Angenehmen Situation mir ein Notebook im Wert von round about 2200€ zu kaufen. Ich bin Gamer und wollte mir ein Gamer Notebook kaufen mit folgenden Eckdaten:

TFT 17"
Intel® Pentium® 4 3200Mhz
Grafikkarte nVidia GeForce Go 6800
1024MB Arbeitsspeicher
Festplatte 1 - 40GB oder 60GB
DVD 8x Speed, DoubleLayer) Burner

Nun habe ich zwei Notebooks ins Auge gefasst, das Problem ist ich kenn nicht die genauen differenzen der 2. Anbieter:

http://www.billiger-notebook.de/product_customize.php?products_id=328

http://www.alienware.de/Configurator_Pages/area-51m_7700.aspx

Der wichtigste Punkt wäre welcher Prozessor ist besser?

Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 540J mit HT Technologie 3.2GHz 1MB Cache  von Alienware oder

Intel® Pentium® 4 640 (3200Mhz, 2048kb, 800FSB, 64-Bit) von billiger-notebook.de

Oder wisst ihr noch ein besseres Notebook zu gleichem Preis?


----------



## michel_tr (29. Juli 2005)

Überleg dir bitte gut ob du eine Desktop CPU für deinen Laptop willst! Ich würde dir raten, dass du dich nach einer "Mobile CPU" umsiehst. Ob jetzt eine von AMD oder doch von Intel besser ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

 Bei den CPUs die du genannt hast, wird dein Lüfter immer laufen. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen mit einem Laptop + normalen Pentium III zu arbeiten. Für mich war es unerträglich laut. Also, wenn du mit dem Laptop nicht nur spielen willst, haben die CPUs die du genannt hast, nichts in einem Laptop zu suchen (meine Meinung nach!).


----------

